# Transition between minor chords



## lminiero

I'm personally incredibly fascinated by a minor chord transitioning to another minor chord, and maybe another one. It's something I've used a lot in the past, and a symphonic poem I'm working on right now does start like that (Dm Cm Dm).

One progression I'm particularly in love with, though, is when a minor chord goes down two tones to another minor chord: it's mildly dissonant, as I guess it's not strictly speaking a "natural" transition, but I really like it. To give you an idea, this track Korzeniowski wrote as a soundtrack does start that way, but I've heard it a few times in classical works too (most notably in the Antar symphony by Rimsky-Korsakov, if I recall correctly).

I've tried searching around to see if this had some theory behind it, but I didn't have much luck (most likely because I'm ignorant and don't know what I'm supposed to look for :lol: ) Does this progression have a name in music theory? What is that makes it so mysterious and fascinating?

Thanks!


----------



## millionrainbows

It could be called parallel movement of chords.


----------



## lminiero

millionrainbows said:


> It could be called parallel movement of chords.


Thanks, that definition makes a lot of sense!


----------



## Woodduck

If you're thinking modally, moving from a minor triad to one a whole step away wouldn't be unusual. I think you could find plenty of examples in Debussy, Ravel, Vaughan Williams and other composers who integrated modal thinking into their styles. The Dm-Cm-Dm that begins your symphonic poem sounds Phrygian to me.


----------



## mikeh375

Moving minor triads up or down by a major or minor third is an overdone technique in media music. It maybe of interest to note that when doing this, both triads will always have a note in common, a pivot.


----------



## Woodduck

A striking example of a minor triad moving directly into the one a half step below it is at the very beginning of Reger's tone poem "Isle of the Dead" (much less familiar than Rachmaninoff's piece).


----------



## Woodduck

mikeh375 said:


> Moving minor triads up or down by a major or minor third is an overdone technique in media music. It maybe of interest to note that when doing this, both triads will always have a note in common, a pivot.


This was much fresher when Wagner did it in the "Tarnhelm" motif from the _Ring._


----------



## lminiero

Woodduck said:


> A striking example of a minor triad moving directly into the one a half step below it is at the very beginning of Reger's tone poem "Isle of the Dead" (much less familiar than Rachmaninoff's piece).


I'm familiar with Rachmaninoff's poem, but not Reger's: I'll listen to it, thanks!


----------



## lminiero

Woodduck said:


> This was much fresher when Wagner did it in the "Tarnhelm" motif from the _Ring._


Oh, that's indeed a very good example of the transition I mentioned in my post! And this confirms I should really dig in Wagner's work more, which is something I just started, as I mentioned in the "Tristan Chord" post.

On Mike's note, I did notice how pivot notes can be used very effectively in such transitions, like the main theme from Korzeniowski's soundtrack piece I referenced hits the high A# as a bridge. Not sure if it's overdone or not today, but it still does hit the spot for me!


----------



## EdwardBast

Welcome iminiero. The progression you mention from _Antar_ is transcribed in post #22 of this thread:

What is going on here? Prokofiev Analysis

The thread contains a lot of discussion and analysis of these kinds of chromatic progressions by thirds.


----------



## lminiero

EdwardBast said:


> Welcome iminiero. The progression you mention from _Antar_ is transcribed in post #22 of this thread:
> 
> What is going on here? Prokofiev Analysis
> 
> The thread contains a lot of discussion and analysis of these kinds of chromatic progressions by thirds.


Thanks for the pointer, Edward, I'll definitely check that out!


----------

